# Would you believe it?



## Michael. (Jan 7, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 7, 2014)

I just hope nobody's watching it.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 7, 2014)

If so, they're probably laughing their bums off.


----------



## Anne (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like somebody's read "Under The Dome", by Stephen King.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2014)

I think we would have been cancelled after half a season and replaced with "_Lifestyles of the Alien and Silicon-Based_".


----------



## That Guy (Jan 8, 2014)

More like another boring infomercial . . .


----------



## Anne (Jan 8, 2014)

If they're watching the Kardashians, then we can stop looking for intelligent life out there..


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 8, 2014)

I've never seen it.... Is it that good?!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 9, 2014)

Anne said:


> If they're watching the Kardashians, then we can stop looking for intelligent life out there..




_*HaHa I agree wholeheartedly Anne, they are all dumb as sh*t*_:zz:


----------



## Michael. (Jan 9, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2014)

Would you believe this is only a tattoo and not an easy access to her heart?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 9, 2014)

Katybug said:


> If so, they're probably laughing their bums off.



Crikey KB.  We say "bums" here in Oz.  You guys say "butts" ......don't you?   

Have we been a bad influence already?


----------



## Michael. (Jan 9, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> View attachment 4278



Andrew Robinson played Garak awesomely!



.


----------

